# Cottontail vs. Canecutter....



## specialk (Mar 3, 2010)

cutting up the rabbits we killed last week and thought i would post a pic to show the size difference between a regular cottontail and a canecutter/swamp rabbit....these are pics of a hindquarter from each....


----------



## yonceyboy (Mar 3, 2010)

More meat and to me alot more fun to hunt I love to hear the ole canecutter take them hounds out of hearing then come back.


----------



## specialk (Mar 3, 2010)

yonceyboy said:


> More meat and to me alot more fun to hunt I love to hear the ole canecutter take them hounds out of hearing then come back.



i agree on both counts!  i can't tell the difference in the taste either...some say they're tougher, but a few hours simmering in a crockpot will soften them up good enough to fry....


----------



## Gator8em (Mar 3, 2010)

Canecutters are to cottontails as Steak is to Spam.


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 3, 2010)

*I made a call to "IRON CHEF" on TV*

"BATALI", from ITALY---  He said,         "  It doesn't make any difference whether it is a Swamper or a Cottontail Rabbit, the best meat comes from being run by a certain type of dog---Its name is called a BLUEBERRY-BLUETICK commonly recorded out of a lower coastal area called Darien Georgia???"


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 4, 2010)

*Rabbit tracks everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ >*

Well, I BE?

Now I have heard it all, notice  My Spelling!

Yep, the just, Heard them Big Cane Cutter, right into the back of a Pick up Truck, kind of look like one off them, Blue Healers, they use to heard  the cattle with, yep same breeding, they look a lots alike  and run a lots alike, heck they may be the Same Stock??

Guss, I better go hide now!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 4, 2010)

*Rabbit tracks everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ >*

Well, I just got off the phone, with "Batali" for Italy, man that fellows,  is NO Red Neck?

Heck he can't even talk plain, sound like he was high on that wine, that he cooked  them Can Cutter in?

I did understand, Just enough to know that the First Blue Healers, they breed up, to rabbiit hunt ( that is the way he pronounced rabbit)  those rabbiit dogs had short ears? The ones he shipped to Darien, Ga. well those did have longer ears and could hear the Cane Cutters, much better than his cow Healers.  The Exact same Breeding, all except the Ears!!  Now as my good friend the state Trooper is always saying "You have heard, the rest off the story"

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 4, 2010)

*Rabbit tracks everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ >*

That Cook, "Batali" from Italy has just informed me by Phone, that I have mis-spelled the word , to Assembly Herd!!

Man you can't beat an Education?  So I stand to be Corrected, on the spelling it should have been spelled Herd and Not Heard, as I have posted?

d.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 4, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit You-da-Man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tridog (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree i've hunted with them blue berry blues and the rabbits will taste better after being run by them, that cooks smart!! These rabbits me and canepatch run are real tough, that cook said for eating purposes you can't run a rabbit as hard as we do. He said you need to slow down to a crawl and let that rabbit feed as you run him. I dont know but dont sound like fun to me!!!!!!


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 4, 2010)

Well-well, ole Tri-Dog done come out of his Hole!!!!! Welcome Tri-dog to my world!!!!!!!!    Pups already looking for a rabbit!!


----------

